# PCC and medical questions visa 189



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi,

I am in the process of filing the 189 visa for myself, wife and son. I have already obtained a positive assessment from ACS (261311 - Analyst programmer). I have a couple of questions about the PCC and medical requirements.

Medical:
Our country of residence is USA. Do we need to get the medicals done from our usual country of residence or can we get it done from any country? The reason I ask is we are going to India soon to visit family. So if we can get the medicals done while we are in India, that would be considerably cheaper than getting it done in the US. 

PCC:
We have already applied for PCC here in the US. We now have to do it for India. The option for us is to obtain PCC from an Indian consulate closest to our residence (NYC in our case). My question is can we obtain the Indian PCC while we are in India? I plan to stay for a month and my wife and son will be in India for 4 months. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal (Jun 3, 2016)

arpithjain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of filing the 189 visa for myself, wife and son. I have already obtained a positive assessment from ACS (261311 - Analyst programmer). I have a couple of questions about the PCC and medical requirements.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I can advise for Medicals: You can get it done from India from the registered hospital for AUS migration....

I am not sure about PCC stuff....

Hope it helps!
Ankur


----------



## forw.jane (Aug 4, 2016)

arpithjain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of filing the 189 visa for myself, wife and son. I have already obtained a positive assessment from ACS (261311 - Analyst programmer). I have a couple of questions about the PCC and medical requirements.
> 
> ...


For PCC :- If ur Passport address and current address is same, PCC would be a one day affair, but if they are not same, it would trigger a police verification, which takes it own sweet time based on particular police station. It wont be an issue for your wife and son as they are in India for 4 months. Within a month for you would be tricky.


----------



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

Just to follow up:

Our addresses on the passport is the same as our residential address in India. Based on this I was able to obtain the PCC for my wife in a matter of couple of hours by going to the PSK in Lalbagh, Bangalore. But in my case even though the address in my passport is the same as our Indian address, it triggered a police verification as apparently a verification was not done when my current passport was issued (which is really strange - I thought police verification was essential to issuing a passport). 

Questions:
1. How long will the police verification usually take for a PCC? The PSK representative assured me it will take 5-6 days but I am not too optimistic given how bureaucratic any Indian government process is. 

2. I am flying back to the US on Nov 28 but my wife is going to be in Bangalore till March 2nd. In the event that the police verification doesn't come through till Nov 28, can I authorize my wife to collect my PCC when it is available? 

3. May be it is a little late to ask this question but is there a requirement that I should obtain Indian PCC from my usual country of residence (in my case it is USA which would mean I would have to approach an Indian consulate) or can I obtain my PCC from India (which I have already applied for)? I read somewhere on another country forum (I think it was Canadian immigration forum) that they require PCC's to be obtained from usual country of residence. Wondering if that is also a requirement for Australia. 

4. In case there are complications with my PCC in India, can I go ahead an apply for it from the Indian consulate in US? Will there be any issues with PCC initiated both in US and India? 

I wasn't expecting a police verification to be triggered in my case so I decided to get it done from Bangalore as it would only take a couple of hours (like it did in my wife's case) whereas the New York consulate would have taken upto 45 days. Had I known about this beforehand, I would have simply applied for my PCC in US before I left for India.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

arpithjain said:


> Just to follow up:
> 
> Our addresses on the passport is the same as our residential address in India. Based on this I was able to obtain the PCC for my wife in a matter of couple of hours by going to the PSK in Lalbagh, Bangalore. But in my case even though the address in my passport is the same as our Indian address, it triggered a police verification as apparently a verification was not done when my current passport was issued (which is really strange - I thought police verification was essential to issuing a passport).
> 
> ...


Questions:
1. How long will the police verification usually take for a PCC? The PSK representative assured me it will take 5-6 days but I am not too optimistic given how bureaucratic any Indian government process is. -* Ideally 1-2 hours you will have your PCC. But, Let say if they engage verification it will take upto 1-2 weeks depending on cops. Do you have any thing other than passport for Bangalore address proof? If you have I doubt it wont be an problem for them to issue Indian PCC*

2. I am flying back to the US on Nov 28 but my wife is going to be in Bangalore till March 2nd. In the event that the police verification doesn't come through till Nov 28, can I authorize my wife to collect my PCC when it is available? - *You can. Provided they engage police verification for your case*

3. May be it is a little late to ask this question but is there a requirement that I should obtain Indian PCC from my usual country of residence (in my case it is USA which would mean I would have to approach an Indian consulate) or can I obtain my PCC from India (which I have already applied for)? I read somewhere on another country forum (I think it was Canadian immigration forum) that they require PCC's to be obtained from usual country of residence. Wondering if that is also a requirement for Australia. -* You can.*

4. In case there are complications with my PCC in India, can I go ahead an apply for it from the Indian consulate in US? Will there be any issues with PCC initiated both in US and India? - *I am assuming it wont be problem as your taking PCC from your home country*


----------



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response aussiedream87. 

Yes, I do have other proofs of my Bangalore address in my name: Drivers license, Aadhaar Card, Voter Id card and I might also have a utility bill in my name. 

Do I need to be present at my home when the cops come for verification or can my family show these other proofs in my absence? 

Also, will it help if I just went to the police station next week in case there is no progress? 

Thanks again!!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

arpithjain said:


> Thanks for the quick response aussiedream87.
> 
> Yes, I do have other proofs of my Bangalore address in my name: Drivers license, Aadhaar Card, Voter Id card and I might also have a utility bill in my name.
> 
> ...


Great then you can get it done without any hassle. You can book your slot @ bellendur PSK.

And dont need to go to police station.. I personally talked to few folks on PCC and most of them dont have local address in passport yet it dint trigger verification. So dont worry I doubt there will be one in your case. Cheers!! Keep us updated on the outcome and when you in Bangalore and plan to do the PCC?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

arpithjain said:


> Just to follow up:
> 
> Our addresses on the passport is the same as our residential address in India. Based on this I was able to obtain the PCC for my wife in a matter of couple of hours by going to the PSK in Lalbagh, Bangalore. But in my case even though the address in my passport is the same as our Indian address, it triggered a police verification as apparently a verification was not done when my current passport was issued (which is really strange - I thought police verification was essential to issuing a passport).
> 
> ...


Hi,

If the present and passport address is same, then it is damn sure police verification is not required. 

I don't know how many times you got your passport renewed.

Its a tricky part of hidden Indian government policy, You should have carried your old passport which the police verification was done. With that 'file number' they will be able to verify that verification was conducted and the guy is staying in same address.

It may be 10 year, or 15 years ago. 

Another issue is they will have our old passport database but still they trigger these method.

I am sure the superintendent did it intentionally at PSK.

The same happened to my Friend.

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

dreamliner said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the present and passport address is same, then it is damn sure police verification is not required.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Sorry, I thought you already applied for PCC in India.

Please make sure you and your family members carry the old passports which police verification was conducted. 


You will get it on the same day.

Also required to carry evidence why you need PCC. In your case EOI invitation for all.

Thanks

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks @dreamliner and @aussiedream87.

I think there is some confusion. Allow me to clarify. My wife and I did apply for the PCC in Bangalore. While my wife got it on the same day, I didn't because my current passport had no police verification done. I had renewed my passport back in 2010. But I didn't carry my old passport to the PSK (I am sure verification was done on my old passport which I applied way back in 2003). May be that is why they didn't issue me the PCC on same day. 

Should I go back to the PSK with my old passport and see if they will issue the PCC or should I wait as police verification has already been initiated (I can see this status when I login to my account on the PSK site)?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

arpithjain said:


> Thanks @dreamliner and @aussiedream87.
> 
> I think there is some confusion. Allow me to clarify. My wife and I did apply for the PCC in Bangalore. While my wife got it on the same day, I didn't because my current passport had no police verification done. I had renewed my passport back in 2010. But I didn't carry my old passport to the PSK (I am sure verification was done on my old passport which I applied way back in 2003). May be that is why they didn't issue me the PCC on same day.
> 
> Should I go back to the PSK with my old passport and see if they will issue the PCC or should I wait as police verification has already been initiated (I can see this status when I login to my account on the PSK site)?


Now I am clear.

My first reply will match your query.

Either you should have carried or should have told them that I have my old passport at home which I can bring in 1 hour. Since the police verification is already initiated, I think you cannot role back it's process.

Now, you need to be behind cops to get it done. Don't wait for cops to call you. Visit your respective station and get it done. You know what I mean.

What I noticed is that the PSK website never mentioned to carry the passport which verification was conducted. This is the poor Indian administration suffered by many of us.



Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Now I am clear.
> 
> My first reply will match your query.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot dreamliner. Will visit the police station asap and get this done before I fly back to the US.

PS: I know exactly what you mean


----------



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

Ohh and a few things for future applicants:

As part of documentation, the PSK mentions the following are required for PCC:

1. Original passport and address proof (if current address is not the same as passport)
2. PSK appointment acknowledgement. 

But when I visited the PSK they asked me for a few more docs:
1. Address proof: Even though the address on passport is the same as my current address. Luckily I had my aadhaar card and my Karnataka DL which they accepted. 

2. Proof of why you want PCC: I didn't have this so they first refused and asked me come back with proof but after some pleading, they let me go out for about an hour and get the print out of my EOI acknowledgement. Besides, they didn't ask this at the time of document verification. They asked for this at the very last step (there are several steps you have to go through once you enter the PSK) which was so annoying. 

Also carry photocopies of every document you are taking along. 

Btw, I even called the PSK helpline 2 times before leaving to make sure I didn't miss any docs and both times the agents I spoke to assured me that all I need in my case is my original passport, photocopies and PSK appointment acknowledgement. This shows how uninformed even the PSK agents are and how utterly useless and unreliable the "document advisor" on the PSK is. 

Also the PCC that was issued to my wife was specific to Australia. I was expecting a generic one that I wanted to use for another purpose related to our US visas but now we will have to think of something else. 

From my experience at PSK, one thing I gathered is the Indian government loves to collect as many docs as they can get their hands on. So feel free to carry as many ID's, address proofs etc anytime you visit the PSK and don't forget to carry photocopies. It also will not hurt to carry passport size photos (just in case).


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

arpithjain said:


> Ohh and a few things for future applicants:
> 
> As part of documentation, the PSK mentions the following are required for PCC:
> 
> ...


please post the outcome as well *@Arpith*


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

I have a question..I am staying in my current address since last 7 months only...I applied for PCC and in the form provided my current address. However when police came for verification ..they said that they would send a not recimmended report as my period of stay is less than 1 year..but I can go to psk and say that criminal report is clear..will I get PCC in such case..I also called psk helpline...they said that only current address is needed for PCC. Has anybody come across such scenario


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

The cop came to your verification should have given clearance. He supposed not tell you anything verbally.

Government works based on documents and evidence. Tell him to provide clearance as PSK is correct. You can only provide current address.




Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

So, I have had on hell of an ordeal and I still don't have my PCC. 

So here is the sequence of events:

I went to the police station as suggested above. The cop handling the PCC cases looked at my passport and since I have been in the US for the last 2 years he declined to give me a "not adverse" verification report. So my verification came up as adverse and hence went to the commissioner's office. The cop asked me to visit the PSK again and see if they would still be willing to issue me a PCC. So I went to the PSK and not surprisingly they refused to issue me a PCC as I did not get an "all clear" report from the police station. I spoke to the APO (head of the passport office) and explained my situation and she mentioned that there is no such rule that if an applicant has spent time abroad the police cannot do verification. She asked me to get back to the cop and insist on getting a clear verification as the PSK cannot do anything here until they get an all clear from the police station. 

So I called the cop again and this time he suggested I go the commissioner's office and talk directly to one of the officers over there as the adverse report has been sent there. At this point I was getting really annoyed and frustrated with all the bureaucracy India is so famous (infamous) for. Anyway, I went to the commissioner's office and spoke to one of the high ranking officers and he suggested that they will reject the report sent by the police station and that I should go back to the cop and give him all the details of my travel (entry and exit dates from and to the US) so he can resubmit my report to the commissioner's office. I have traveled to the US and back 4 times in the last six years. So I gathered all my dates and went back to the cop visibly tired and frustrated by the whole process. The cop too was getting frustrated and started behaving rudely saying this is too much work and told me to come back later when he is free. At this point, I decided that it is no longer worth to do this alone and it is time to pull out the big guns. So I went to my father and explained the whole situation. My father knew a local politician well he called him and this time we went to the police station together. We went directly to the head inspector and explained the whole situation to him. He called the cop working on my case and instructed him to the close my existing file and asked me to reapply for the PCC and instructed the cop to give me an all clear this time. So I am in the process of reapplying. I have already submitted a new PCC application but did not see any dates yet for Monday. Waiting for PCC appointments to open for Monday so I can book a slot and do the whole dance again. 

A few things to note:
There is a lot of confusion. The APO at the PSK had different rules about issuing PCC and the police have a different set of rules and there doesn't seem to be any communication between the 
these departments. 

Getting any government related work done is a lot of pain and can give you sleepless nights. I have bee running around for this document for almost a week now and I still don't have it. 

It helps if you know someone in a position of power. The cop's attitude towards me immediately changed when he saw who I came with. Infact he was so polite and helpful it was like talking to a totally different person. He even went a step further and asked me to come back to him once I apply at the PSK so he can issue me an "All clear" which I can then use to get the PCC from the PSK. He even gave me his personal mobile number in case I am not able to find him at the police station. 

So long story short - I am still waiting for an appointment slot to open up so I can go to the PSK and get this ordeal over with. In the event I don't get an appointment next week, I will have to do this from an embassy in the US (I leave for the US on 28th Nov) which is going to be a pain but something I am considering at the moment. 

Never knew a simple document like a PCC would give me so much headache. All hail the great Indian bureaucracy!!


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

PSK superintendent ignited fire by initiating police verification to you which was not necessary at all. 

At police station, there is no reason for them to send you to commissioner office. They need to verify if a person is staying at provided address and has any legal records with them. That's it.

APO is correct. Once police verification is initiated, it is their responsibility to check and issue clearance rather than telling you to talk to PSK.

I can feel your situation. 

These kind of system is one of the reason why people want to migrate from India. 

They won't allow us to to grow in home country nor allow us to migrate.

You need to get it done as no other option left.

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

While my PCC ordeal continues (I was able to get an appointment for today. Keeping fingers crossed and hoping for this to be resolved soon) I got what I hope is good news on the medical front. 

I am still waiting for an invite (hopefully I should get it with the Nov 23 round) so I went the "My health declarations route". I wanted all documents to be in order before I lodged our visa (aiming for a direct grant). I got the following message in my account:

"Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer."

It seems pretty clear that the medicals are all set but still wanted to confirm. Will I or any member of my family (wife and son - all of us got the same message above) have to deal with medicals again?


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey guys.. here is a situation.. Applied for PCC, cop came to home for verification, as I was living there for less than one year, he sent an Adverse Verification report to passport office. The online status shows that as verification is not clear so it is under review in RPO.. has anybody faced a similar situation.. any pointers will be helpful.. should i visit PSK/RPO and will they issue PCC in case of Adverse report as for PCC only current address needs to be verified.


----------



## pratik.itworld (Aug 6, 2016)

Hello All,

I have recently faced a scenario and an outcome of which I don't know.
I have applied for Skill visa 189 - Software Engineering, and in application I added my wife's name in non migrating partner.
DIBP asked for health and PCC for both. PCC is done. My health assessment is clear, however in my wife's health assessment, they found a scar in Chest X-Ray and asked to did further assessment by appearing for SPUTUM Test. Now she has given all 3 samples for the test.
Result of her sputum test will be out after 8 weeks, and we again have to do her CXR after 3 months and then panel clinic will again check the reports. Though she had suffered from pnemonia around 15-16 years back and the scar may be because of it.

My Questions is, even though she is a non migrant partner, does my grant depends on her health assessment and I cannot get the grant untill panel clinic affirms her health?

I lodged visa application on 24th Oct, but till now no CO has contacted me. Do they contact on registered communication email or send a mail in immigration account mail box ??

I see things very uncertain right now. Can someone help me here.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry to here your situation. May you get a solution soon.

Yes, your spouse health reports are required for them to decide on your Visa even though they don't migrate now.

Good luck.



Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld (Aug 6, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Sorry to here your situation. May you get a solution soon.
> 
> Yes, your spouse health reports are required for them to decide on your Visa even though they don't migrate now.
> 
> ...


Hi Dreamliner,

Thanks for the reply.
So is that the reason CO hasnt contacted me yet or shall it be something else?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

pratik.itworld said:


> Hi Dreamliner,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> So is that the reason CO hasnt contacted me yet or shall it be something else?


You mentioned as DIBP already contacted you for PCC and medicals. This means you have been contacted by CO right?

If yes, then they will wait till your spouse medicals are updated.

Please share why do you want to contact CO at this stage if any specific reason.


Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld (Aug 6, 2016)

No, CO hasnt yet contacted me. Her status of medicals updated in immiaccount saying further assessment required, and next day received mail from BUPA medical service who asked to do the specific tests.
I have read at few places CO contacts applicant within 15 days, which is 15+ days now in my case since visa lodgement, so was wondering if everything is ok in my account.
Also, I didnt know that my grant too is based upon a health clearance of non migrating partner.
Thus, was bit worried.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Since your status already towards further medical tests to be done. CO may not have reason to contact you.

You can call them instead of mailing to find if other things are OK. Contacting by CO is not predefined. Some people got grant without CO contact.

As mentioned earlier, spouse medicals are important for them. 

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld (Aug 6, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Since your status already towards further medical tests to be done. CO may not have reason to contact you.
> 
> You can call them instead of mailing to find if other things are OK. Contacting by CO is not predefined. Some people got grant without CO contact.
> 
> ...


Do they really entertain queries via phone calls?
Can you help me with the no. I couldn't find it. or may be overlooked it on the site.


----------



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

Update:
I went to the PSK today and was granted a PCC . Here is the kicker though - the same lady who sent my case to police verification the first time, granted my PCC today. Nothing changed in my application the second time. I reapplied on the assumption that my case will again be referred to police verification (in which case, the cop promised to send a clear report to RPO) but fortunately that did not happen and instead was granted the PCC. Obviously I didn't ask why I was granted a PCC this time while refused the first when nothing changed in my application. I counted my blessings and left as soon as I could  




ssood143 said:


> Hey guys.. here is a situation.. Applied for PCC, cop came to home for verification, as I was living there for less than one year, he sent an Adverse Verification report to passport office. The online status shows that as verification is not clear so it is under review in RPO.. has anybody faced a similar situation.. any pointers will be helpful.. should i visit PSK/RPO and will they issue PCC in case of Adverse report as for PCC only current address needs to be verified.


I don't get this nonsense from cops. In your case the cop says you need to reside at the current address for a 1 year. In my case he said I need to reside at current address for at least 4 months. Passport office says there is no such rule. Absolutely no co-ordination between these different agencies. And as a result we the people suffer because of their incompetence. 

Anyway, the same thing happened to me too. An adverse report was sent the first time and my online account status changed to same as yours - "police verification is not clear so it is under review by RPO". 

I took an MLA family friend along to the police station where it was suggested that I reapply for the PCC and this time if my case is referred to police verification they will clear it. See if you can speak to the police inspector in charge of your local police station and explain the situation to him (knowing someone in a position of power will help drive your point here) and suggest reapplying for PCC but this time send a clear report to the RPO. You will lose another Rs. 500 but will hopefully get lucky like me and get your PCC. Good luck and let us know how things go for you.

Also, any thoughts on my question below about health declarations? 



> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer."
> 
> It seems pretty clear that the medicals are all set but still wanted to confirm. Will I or any member of my family (wife and son - all of us got the same message above) have to deal with medicals again?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

pratik.itworld said:


> Do they really entertain queries via phone calls?
> Can you help me with the no. I couldn't find it. or may be overlooked it on the site.


I really do not know the contact number. But sure they will have to respond either over phone or mail.

In fact I read many post on getting good responses over phone than waiting for their mails.

Ex: person was waiting for reply since many months on his grants and kept sending mails and no replies. Finally he tried calling then and got visa grant next day itself. I don't know how DIBP works. Sometimes i read many weird posts on this thread forcing me to believe.

Note that not to call them often.

Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld (Aug 6, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> I really do not know the contact number. But sure they will have to respond either over phone or mail.
> 
> In fact I read many post on getting good responses over phone than waiting for their mails.
> 
> ...


Thanks, will try to use either mean of communication for my query.


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

*Who asked for Sputum test*



pratik.itworld said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have recently faced a scenario and an outcome of which I don't know.
> I have applied for Skill visa 189 - Software Engineering, and in application I added my wife's name in non migrating partner.
> ...


Hi Pratik,
My wife's xray also has scar in left lung which we were not aware of. Now Dr said that they will send the report to DIBP and they will decide. Dr also mentioned that DIBP may ask you to go for Sputum test.
I wanted to ask you, in your case did the Dr directly did Sputum or DIBP asked for Sputum test? AND what is the cost of that test?


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi , Can anyone help me on what are medical tests they do ? And what do they check. Expect HIV and TB. 
Thank you

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## sha15742 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello,

I went for PCC at PSK Gurgaon for my 190 Visa application, I was asked to update marriage details in my passport. Is it really necessary to update marriage details.
If i update marriage details will my visa application expire as i will get a new passport number.

Can someone please help me regarding this?


----------



## pm10481 (Dec 24, 2014)

Preax said:


> Hi , Can anyone help me on what are medical tests they do ? And what do they check. Expect HIV and TB.
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


501 - medical examination test includes
physical check up , wt, ht , bp etc
Eye checkup
urine test

HIV(blood test) - for adults
TB (Chest XRAY )for adults


For kids less than 5yrs - medical examination 501 excluding urine test
for kids more that 5yrs - medical examination 501 similar to adult & TB test ( skin or blood)


----------



## pm10481 (Dec 24, 2014)

sha15742 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I went for PCC at PSK Gurgaon for my 190 Visa application, I was asked to update marriage details in my passport. Is it really necessary to update marriage details.
> If i update marriage details will my visa application expire as i will get a new passport number.
> ...


----------



## arpithjain (Sep 21, 2016)

sha15742 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I went for PCC at PSK Gurgaon for my 190 Visa application, I was asked to update marriage details in my passport. Is it really necessary to update marriage details.
> If i update marriage details will my visa application expire as i will get a new passport number.
> ...


Not required to update spouse name on passport if you already have proof of marriage (marriage certificate). You will need to submit that during visa lodge. 

Get a marriage certificate if you don't have one. That would be a lot simpler than updating spouse name on passport. Besides, even if you have spouse name on passport, CO can request marriage certificate as proof.


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

sha15742 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I went for PCC at PSK Gurgaon for my 190 Visa application, I was asked to update marriage details in my passport. Is it really necessary to update marriage details.
> If i update marriage details will my visa application expire as i will get a new passport number.
> ...


It is completely up to the officer, I do not think it is documented anywhere that spouse name should be added on passport or not. My passport and my wife's passport had it. 

Thinking generally, it should not be required.


----------



## pratik.itworld (Aug 6, 2016)

puneetkrs said:


> Hi Pratik,
> My wife's xray also has scar in left lung which we were not aware of. Now Dr said that they will send the report to DIBP and they will decide. Dr also mentioned that DIBP may ask you to go for Sputum test.
> I wanted to ask you, in your case did the Dr directly did Sputum or DIBP asked for Sputum test? AND what is the cost of that test?


Hi Puneet,

Dr Didnt ask for the sputum test directly but they mentioned us about the scar. Later after 4 days our immiacount got updated where under my section it said health assessment done but under my wife"s section it mentioned 'further assessment required'. So i called back d panel clinic and they asked us to perform the test as per bupa medical service orders.
She had to give 3 samples of sputum 3 consecutive days in the morning with fasting and no water till the sample given each day.
And was also asked to consult the pulmonologist their.
Usually the costing of sputum test is somewhere around 2500-3000 per sample which means (amount * 3) but there are some recent rule changes which says if u have paid for your health assessment on or after 1st november, then you dont have to pay again for sputum test.
And be prepared for your patience test as you will get reports after 8 long weeks and then again a cxr.
All the very Best and hope you get things done soon.



Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

pratik.itworld said:


> Hi Puneet,
> 
> Dr Didnt ask for the sputum test directly but they mentioned us about the scar. Later after 4 days our immiacount got updated where under my section it said health assessment done but under my wife"s section it mentioned 'further assessment required'. So i called back d panel clinic and they asked us to perform the test as per bupa medical service orders.
> She had to give 3 samples of sputum 3 consecutive days in the morning with fasting and no water till the sample given each day.
> ...


Thanks for your response. Clinic told me also about the scar and after that they did repeat x-rays in 2 views and said that they will send all 3 films to DIBP and tgey may advise for Sputum. I am really worried for the hassle of giving 3 samples and then waiting for 8 weeks. 
I paid to health clinic on 25th Nov for the health checks . Can you share the source of information where it is mentioned that I do not need to pay for Sputum test? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

pm10481 said:


> 501 - medical examination test includes
> physical check up , wt, ht , bp etc
> Eye checkup
> urine test
> ...


Thanks mate 

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld (Aug 6, 2016)

puneetkrs said:


> Thanks for your response. Clinic told me also about the scar and after that they did repeat x-rays in 2 views and said that they will send all 3 films to DIBP and tgey may advise for Sputum. I am really worried for the hassle of giving 3 samples and then waiting for 8 weeks.
> I paid to health clinic on 25th Nov for the health checks . Can you share the source of information where it is mentioned that I do not need to pay for Sputum test?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi Puneet,
I dont have any such source of info with me.
But that is something my panel clinic told me.

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------

